# Shortcut for how to turn on/off split tone in develop module



## Blackstone (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi 

I am still using LR 3.6 and it seem difficult for me to find a shortcut for Tone Curve, HSL, Split Toning, Detail. How to turn them on/off. I have searched a lot, but it seem hard to find a shortcut for these. Anybody out there. Please advice.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 26, 2012)

Blackstone,

Welcome to the forum. 

I don't think there are any. I can see how having that ability would be handy, though.

Victoria Bampton publishes a free list of all known keyboard shortcuts, and those don't seem to be there:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/keyboard-shortcuts/

Hal


----------



## Blackstone (Jun 26, 2012)

I have seen both Victoria's and Julianne Kost's list, but having difficult to find one. But somebody told me that there is one .


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't believe there is a shortcut to enable and disable the controls from each panel, other than toggling the switch on the edge of the panel.  If you just want to open and close the panels, that we can do.


----------



## Blackstone (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Victoria.


----------

